# Smoke time for a whole turkey



## thferret (May 5, 2014)

What should I plan on total smoking time for a whole turkey @ 225? It's 12 lb's. I know it's an approximation. Maybe I should be asking time/lb


----------



## noboundaries (May 5, 2014)

Is there a particular reason you want to smoke a turkey at that low a temperature?  The skin will be rubbery.  You get crispy, edible, tasty skin and moist meat when smoked at 300F, plus or minus 25F.  At the higher temps you're looking at right at 3 hours, plus or minus 30 minutes for a 12 lb bird and thighs at 165F internal temperature.


----------



## chef willie (May 5, 2014)

Yep.....smoke at a higher temp for crispy delish skin. I normally figure 20-30 minutes per pound. I use electric so highest temp setting is 250 and that's where I set it.....Willie


----------



## thferret (May 5, 2014)

I'm just used to smoking at that temp. Granted, I haven't done a larger bird like this, just a small fryer (besides pulled pork and ribs). I see what your saying. Thank you!

This is also the first time using the weber lid I got for my UDS. Should be interesting.

Any other tips?


----------



## chef willie (May 6, 2014)

Sorry...little late getting back on this. Tips?? Best thing I can tell ya is to become familiar with the search bar. Type in smoked turkey & zillions of threads appear...find a few of interest and rad up on the success and fails of others. I still do heavy research on things I wanna do....Willie


----------

